# 2014 predictions contest



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

2014 predictions contest

I will be running the predictions contest again in 2014.

Please enter your guesses or forecasts for the values on Dec 31, 2014 in the following format:

DOW: 
TSX: 
GOLD: 
OIL: 
CAD: 

with the dollar amounts in USD.

Deadline for entry is January 13th at 9:30 am EST. Results will be published monthly. If you decide to change your submission, please just edit the original submission before then.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

OK I will go first and break the ice:

DOW: 15800
TSX: 14000
GOLD: 1200
OIL: 110
CAD: 0.95

I'm going to sit on the fence here and go with what I realistically hope for. I don't really see much growth this coming year. Emerging markets are going to be playing some catch-up and we are range-bound. Still in a secular bear.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Dow: 16400
TSX: 13300
Gold: 1130
Oil: 104
CAD: 0.932


----------



## Bear2Bull (Nov 11, 2013)

Dow: 16100
tsx: 13200
gold: 1200
oil: 95
cad: 0.90


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Dow: 16600
tsx: 14300
gold: 1350
oil: 105
cad: 0.95


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

DOW: 13000
TSX: 14000
GOLD: 850 USD/oz
OIL: 118 USD/barrel (I'm assuming you're using Brent, not WTI?)
CAD: 0.88 USD


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

DOW = 16700
TSX = 14200
GOLD = 1325
OIL = 120
CAD = 0.90

Thanks for the fun kcowan!
Mark


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Dow: 16,300
tsx: 13,800
gold: 1,300
oil: 120
cad: 0.92


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

DOW: 14,500
TSX: 12,000
Gold: 950
Oil: 120 (Brent)
CAD: 0.90


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Taraz said:


> TSX: 14000 (You want this in USD, also?)
> OIL: 118 USD/barrel (I'm assuming you're using Brent, not WTI?)


TSX is an index. It is what it is (evaluated in C$).
OIL is West Texas. (might eventually be replaced with Alberta sweet crude?) Same as quoted in the business press.
http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/energy/crude-oil/light-sweet-crude_quotes_globex.html#prodType=STO]West Texas crude (30 days out)


----------



## Pickering (Jun 24, 2011)

Dow - 17,200
TSX - 14,100
Gold - 1125
Oil - 105
Cdn - USD $ 0.86

Screwed up the currency conversion this year - hope i got it right


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Dow: 17400
tsx: 14100
gold: 1600
oil: 105
cad: 0.88


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

dow: 16200
TSX: 13400
gold: 1350
oil: 110
cad: .86


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Dow: 15,800
tsx: 13,800
gold: 1,480
oil: 108
cad: 0.88

Lucky number 8 this year.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

dow: 14200
TSX: 11500
gold: 1000
oil: 95
cad: .90

Hopefully I'm not a year early with these predictions.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

dow: 16,000
tsx: 14,350
gold 1,160
oil: 102
cad:0.87


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, here we go:

DOW: 16,600
TSX: 13,600
GOLD: 1325
OIL: 105.00
CAD: 0.89


----------



## DesignerDee (Apr 10, 2013)

Dow: 17,200
tsx: 14,700
gold: 1225
oil: 104.00
cad: 0.93


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dow: 15,200
tsx: 13,400
gold: 1140
oil: 101.00
cad: 0.93


----------



## Emma (May 18, 2013)

Dow 15348
TSX 12957
Gold 1028
Oil. 105
Cdn 94.6


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Dow 16500
TSX 1380
Gold 1175
Oil. 110 
Cdn 0.93


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Please note that OIL is West Texas currently 98.87


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Dow 15,000
TSX 13,000
Gold 1700
Oil 100
Cdn 0.98


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Dow 17,000
TSX 14,000
Gold 1200
Oil 100
Cdn 0.95


----------



## Murph (Sep 9, 2009)

Here goes:

Dow: 17 635
TSX: 14800
Gold: 1450
Oil: 102
Cad: 0.88


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i never have any predictions
is why i like options so much
u can hedge anything w option pairs
or them quadruple iron things if you're a genius like theta












(signed)
pick a straw
go long in '14
or maybe
short


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Predicting a 10% correction in 2014

DOW: 14800
TSX: 12400
GOLD: 1350
OIL: 106
CAD: 0.93 USD


----------



## Freddie70 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dow: 17150
tsx: 13380
gold: 879
oil: 97
cad: 0.88


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> i never have any predictions
> u can hedge anything w option pairs
> 
> 
> ...


Or both!

my prediction is that I will attempt to get into options... Maybe I will be right. I think 2014 will be more volatile than 2013 in the US but will finish the year up.

All the best in 2014!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

DOW 19000
TSX 15200
GOLD 1280
OIL 90
CAD 1.00

most of you guys are very pessimistic!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

dubmac said:


> Dow 16500
> TSX 13800
> Gold 1175
> Oil. 110
> Cdn 0.93


I had to add a zero to tsp quote


----------



## NicW11 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dow: 16,950
tsx: 13,800
gold: 1,150
oil: 99
cad: 95


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

On the contrary, I find everyone quite upbeat.
For a change, I will take a bearish position.

DOW - 13,500
TSX - 12,200
Gold - $900
Oil - $82
CAD - $0.83


----------



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for organizing kcowan. Here's my shot in the dark!

DOW: 18012
TSX: 14263
GOLD: 1156
OIL: 98
CAD: 0.91


----------



## explorer416 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dow: 14250
tsx: 12000
gold: 1500
oil: 102
cad: 0.858

- The #1* CMF oil price predictor since 2013!

(*tied)


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dow = 15950
tsx = 13050
gold = 1205
oil = 101
cad = 0.965


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Dow: 17,950
TSX: 14,300
Gold: 1,350
Oil: 96
CAD: 0.92


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

Too hard. Let me know when I can predict something easier like trading volumes or dividends paid!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Back 2 play, after a year's absence. 

- Dow = 17,337
- TSX = 14,704
- Gold = $1,424
- Oil = $105
- CAD = $.89


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm playing too: :cheerful:

Dow: 16,101
TSX: 14,101
Gold: $1,101
Oil: $101
CAD = $1.01


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, lots of entries! 

@Kcowan, is there a spreadsheet you are tabulating for all this? It would be cool to compare everyone's darts on the board.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> @Kcowan, is there a spreadsheet you are tabulating for all this? It would be cool to compare everyone's darts on the board.


He's giving people until next Monday 9:30 am EST to enter, and then will post monthly results.

*Beav101:* LOL at the identical endings [101]. :highly_amused:


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm in.

- Dow = 17,200
- TSX = 14,200
- Gold = $1,300
- Oil = $95
- CAD = $.89


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ Hope Mr. kCowan doesn't have to split hairs with the results ... so what are the rules again? :chuncky:


----------



## cannadian (Dec 30, 2011)

Dow: 20,000
tsx: 16,000
gold: 1,400
oil: 105
cad: 1.00


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks T.gal. Should be fun.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Reminder!
Only a day left to make your selections!

I will try to have the tally ready on Monday morning.
Keith


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

DOW: 17800
TSX: 14525
Gold: 1375
Oil: 95.5
CAD: 0.885


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

DOW: 15000
TSX: 13000
Gold: 1400
Oil: 96
CAD: 0.95


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

kcowan said:


> DOW: 15000
> TSX: 13000
> Gold: 1400
> Oil: 96
> CAD: 0.95


Bear


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Dow: 17500
tsx: 15220
gold: 1410
oil: 101
cad: 0.85


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Here if the final roster of participants for 2014. As always, please check your entry for any transcriptions errors:









Also note that those who forecast Brent crude may wish to revise their forecasts.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I was using Brent, so maybe I'll revise it from 102 to 87 instead if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*kcowan:* did you disqualify up2late? He posted 1 minute before entry deadline.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

No I missed him. Will add in when the revision cycle is complete. Thanks for pointing it out. I expect another brent oil forecaster.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Bleh I missed as I am otw down the Baja in my motorhome. Just got internet tonite in Guerrero *****. Good luck to all...I am very bullish on the TSX this year...Dow,dollar(peso) and oil not so much. 
Estoy seguro de que los idiotas que viven y mueren por las palabras de Zerohedge no estarán de acuerdo ...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The early leader is Bear2Bull with an accuracy of 2.5%. So far no one is even close.

Sorry Eder. I guess Baja is a good consolation...


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Keith, thanks for running this, but is it too late to change my oil prediction?
I did request a revision from 102 to 87 minutes after you offered us Brent forcasters a chance to revise.


kcowan said:


> Also note that those who forecast Brent crude may wish to revise their forecasts.





mrPPincer said:


> I was using Brent, so maybe I'll revise it from 102 to 87 instead if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for doing this kcowan. It will be fun to watch which one of us has the most luck


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm next to Bear2Bull on the list so maybe some of his/her luck will rub off ...:tears_of_joy: .. 11 more chances.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Once again I missed this thread and opportunity to play. At least it will be entertaining to watch. Good luck to all.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Harold, you are making me nervous 
Looking the list over, I see that you have battened down all the hatches
Yikes, is a storm really headed our way ?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> Hey Keith, thanks for running this, but is it too late to change my oil prediction?
> I did request a revision from 102 to 87 minutes after you offered us Brent forcasters a chance to revise.


Sorry I was waiting for another forecaster to revise their OIL. I have made the change to the SS and you will see it upthread. It did not impact your ranking.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Xoron pulls into the lead with under 2% error.

Note that the newest format shows the ranks and average error of each participant so one only needs to see that listing from now on.

Results here


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Xoron still leading as per the DIY-lookup of the link? Just want to check I'm looking at the right spot for the latest results ... 9 more chances. :untroubled:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Is Xoron still leading as per the DIY-lookup of the link? Just want to check I'm looking at the right spot for the latest results ... 9 more chances. :untroubled:


Yes you are holding 23rd place with just over 6% error as of Mar 31. The date shows in the top left corner.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Half way there and Spidey is leading with an accuracy of 2.2%!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting! Dang, I'm going backwards on this thing ... :biggrin:

TO.Gal, you're in 3rd place now, a jump from the 15th{?) Took the BBD jet eh?


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like his spidey sense was correct.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Who's al42 at number 1 now. A hidden star here ... :anonymous:?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@kcowan - thanks for posting the updates.

Geez, great job at #1. Impressive picks. Very lucky, but impressive! :biggrin:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It probably goes to prove that nobody can predict the future. It is a total crap shoot. Part of the reason I run the contest is to illustrate to everyone humility. We are talking about a 12 month prediction and yet we hear people predicting ten years! Lots of people make money on predictions, yet they are all just grabbing money.

Where is WynnQuon when we need him?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

This was an earlier portfolio contest from 2007:

Portfolio contest

There is a long history and no repeat winners...


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> It probably goes to prove that *nobody can predict the future*.


Bill Clinton might argue that it would depend on the definition of predictive ability. 

I have fallen from 3rd place to 12, but the year is not over yet.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Al42 around? He's still stucked at #1 as at Sep. 30, 2014. :biggrin:


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, I'm in 4th place now! Movin' on up.. :barbershop_quartet_


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Is Al42 around? He's still stucked at #1 as at Sep. 30, 2014. :biggrin:


Sometimes people register for the contest and then fail to check back in. I will hunt for him/her if they turn out to be a winner.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

mrPPincer has moved into the lead as he predicted. And holds that lead into December.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Also note that those who forecast Brent crude *may wish to revise their forecasts*.


Can we still revise our oil forecasts? :biggrin:

*Harold:* thanks to your oil prediction [best of all], you have moved up from last place. And how about Mr.PPincer is 1st place!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

mrPPincer has definitely nailed it so far. Harold is way too optimistic. Should have listened to him though!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG, I see that I have the lowest call on the CAD$ as well ($0.83).
This morning it has dipped below $0.87

Go, Poloz, go...crash the $...


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

SheaButters said:


> Predicting a 10% correction in 2014
> 
> DOW: 14800
> TSX: 12400
> ...


Funny... You got your 10% correction (so far)... it just went up 15% first!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Regardless of how the owners continue to screw with their loyal participants, I will run the contest including the winner this year and the 2015 contest.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lets make some crazy predictions:

DOW: 13000
TSX: 11000
GOLD: 1300
OIL: 40$
CAD: .80


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

^I think you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

kcowan said:


> It probably goes to prove that nobody can predict the future. It is a total crap shoot. Part of the reason I run the contest is to illustrate to everyone humility. We are talking about a 12 month prediction and yet we hear people predicting ten years! Lots of people make money on predictions, yet they are all just grabbing money.
> 
> Where is WynnQuon when we need him?


I don't buy the conclusion that nobody can predict the future because it depends on the degree of precision required to be successful. If you want to "prove" no one can predict the future you simply require more precision - then most people will fail most of the time. But if you want to prove some people can consistently predict the future just make the bullseye bigger. I recall Templeton, in the 1980's predicting the Dow at 18000 some time in the future. Guess what, he is correct. But that's only because no one required him to be absolutely precise about exactly when that would happen. 

You can always get the conclusion you want by adjusting the width of the goal posts. The width of the goal posts is always an arbitrarily decision which will dictate the conclusion.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Pluto said:


> I don't buy the conclusion that nobody can predict the future because it depends on the degree of precision required to be successful. If you want to "prove" no one can predict the future you simply require more precision - then most people will fail most of the time. But if you want to prove some people can consistently predict the future just make the bullseye bigger. I recall Templeton, in the 1980's predicting the Dow at 18000 some time in the future. Guess what, he is correct. But that's only because no one required him to be absolutely precise about exactly when that would happen.
> 
> You can always get the conclusion you want by adjusting the width of the goal posts. The width of the goal posts is always an arbitrarily decision which will dictate the conclusion.


the only people that predict the future with any accuracy are people that make a *lot* of predictions ... like the millions of stock touts that litter the landscape ... look carefully and you will find 4 misses for every hit ... that isn't predicting the future


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

fatcat said:


> the only people that predict the future with any accuracy are people that make a *lot* of predictions ... like the millions of stock touts that litter the landscape ... look carefully and you will find 4 misses for every hit ... that isn't predicting the future


But you are missing the point. 
Most stock mutual fund managers predict that in the future stocks will go up. Most stock mutual fund managers make money. Therefore most fund managers can predict stock prices. But I wouldn't expect you to agree. 

In order for you to prove me wrong, all you have to do is tighten the criteria for "prediction" according to the conclusion you want to draw. And in order for me to prove you are wrong, all I have to do is loosen the criteria for "prediction" to suit my desired conclusion. 

So what if we said any prediction that was with in +/- 10 % was a correct and accurate prediction? Well then more people would be accurate predictors. But maybe that would not suit our desires to prove no one can predict. Then we cleverly tighten the criteria to +/- 0.000001% accuracy. Now no one is likely to ever get it right. 

Ultimately such experiments in predictions are purely arbitrary and serve to prove whatever conclusion the designer of the experiment wants to prove.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Pluto said:


> But you are missing the point.
> Most stock mutual fund managers predict that in the future stocks will go up. Most stock mutual fund managers make money. Therefore most fund managers can predict stock prices. But I wouldn't expect you to agree.
> 
> In order for you to prove me wrong, all you have to do is tighten the criteria for "prediction" according to the conclusion you want to draw. And in order for me to prove you are wrong, all I have to do is loosen the criteria for "prediction" to suit my desired conclusion.
> ...


well, yes, i do agree ... how we define "predict" matters a great deal ... look at our contest, we get hits and some misses ... predicting means that you have to do consistently better than random chance and you have to do it repeatedly ... we don't see that in the market at all ... all of these stock touts have spectacular fails and end up doing about as well as random chance (a monkey throwing darts at a board)


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

fatcat said:


> well, yes, i do agree ... how we define "predict" matters a great deal ... look at our contest, we get hits and some misses ... predicting means that you have to do consistently better than random chance and you have to do it repeatedly ... we don't see that in the market at all ... all of these stock touts have spectacular fails and end up doing about as well as random chance (a monkey throwing darts at a board)


I'm not following you. 

What monkey vs people study are you referring to? The last one I'm aware of the dart throwers got 4.5% and the "stock touts" got 10.8%.


I have nothing against predicting contests especially if they are kept in perspective. What I want to know is how does it help any investor, professional or amateur? If it is to show that predicting with accuracy isn't possible, I got that a long long time ago. Attempting to predict in economics and in stock investing is an attempt to try and make them as precise as some of the physical sciences. But it's obvious that isn't going to happen, and so I don't place much weight on predicting. I tend to go opposite to the dominant predictions. One of the more pervasive predictions that recently held considerable sway was stocks are not dramatically over valued so a severe set back can't happen. Not long after that some stocks greatly favoured on this forum plummeted severely. For example, COS, a frequently discussed stock, much loved for its dividend, crashed from a high of 24 to 9, a 62% drop. So much for the soothing predictions of complacent money managers who apparently claimed a 2008- 2009 crash was not possible just before an entire industry crashed just like 2008-9. 

Instead of predicting, I think an investor's time is better served assessing risk and staying away from overly risky situations. One of the best ways to make money is not losing ones gains, and that means selling while the selling is good. And if there isn't any low risk opportunities at that point, just hold cash until the opportunity arises. 

One alternative to the "predictions don't work" conclusion is seems to be, just be a monkey and throw money at stocks anytime. Not me. I look at successful investors and try to do, as much as is possible, what they do. It's simply crazy to emulate the losers and hope to invest like the best. And as far a s I know, the best don't get mired in complicated formulas trying to accurately predict future prices of indexes. Instead its more like buy quality when others are fearful. Very simple. Even if they never sell the odds of being in a loss situation for a lengthy period of time is very low. And that meets Buffet's and Munger's rule one and two - Never lose money - is met. If one follows that, the issue of accuracy of predictions is meaningless. 

I could be mistaken fatcat, but what I gather from your posts is you basically threw in the towel and are throwing money at the market like a monkey instead of following simple easy to understand guidelines that don't require much predicting.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Pluto said:


> Instead of predicting, I think an investor's time is better served assessing risk and staying away from overly risky situations. One of the best ways to make money is not losing ones gains, and that means selling while the selling is good. And if there isn't any low risk opportunities at that point, just hold cash until the opportunity arises.


i agree, protecting capital is the prime directive and understanding one's own tolerance for risk is an absolute key to investing well, i think



> One alternative to the "predictions don't work" conclusion is seems to be, just be a monkey and throw money at stocks anytime. Not me. I look at successful investors and try to do, as much as is possible, what they do. It's simply crazy to emulate the losers and hope to invest like the best. And as far a s I know, the best don't get mired in complicated formulas trying to accurately predict future prices of indexes. Instead its more like buy quality when others are fearful. Very simple. Even if they never sell the odds of being in a loss situation for a lengthy period of time is very low. And that meets Buffet's and Munger's rule one and two - Never lose money - is met. If one follows that, the issue of accuracy of predictions is meaningless.


 sounds good to me, this is what i try to do



> I could be mistaken fatcat, but what I gather from your posts is you basically threw in the towel and are throwing money at the market like a monkey instead of following simple easy to understand guidelines that don't require much predicting.


you are entirely mistaken ... i have no idea why you concluded that a) i was throwing money at the market "like a monkey" or b) have thrown in the towel ... i am pretty much fully invested with a cash reserve and have made selective purchases over the year

i did do a major reshuffle of my oil stocks since i re-evaluated whether or not this is a sector i want to be in, i have mostly concluded it isn't, though i'm not completely sure and still have some oil stock ... i believe in holding assets in as many classes as you can but there is no requirement that you be in all of them


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I would say _most_ "predictions don't work"....

Some predictions aren't too difficult to make actually...

i.e.,

1. Stocks provide greater returns than bonds long-term.
2. Cash is largely a loser to inflation long-term.
3. Some dividend stocks increase their dividends every year; Canadian examples include CNQ, FTS; U.S. examples include EMR, JNJ, KO.

Anyhow, FWIW, I like predictions contents. I treat them as entertainment. I look forward to the 2015 edition.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes but I still want to know where WynnQuon ended up. Maybe we could get some advice from him/her? Seems to have had some success at least once!

(Could have been banned for some minor violation I suppose. That kills membership pretty quickly...)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Send out the smoke screens!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

mrPPincer has won the overall contest with an accuracy of 15.4% ahead of briant and al42. Pretty well-done for a choppy year. Congratulations.

Category winners are as follows:
DOW avrex
TSX DesignerDee
GOLD dubmac
OIL HaroldCrump
$CAD Tie: Pickering and tombosis

The overall rankings are as follows:

2014 Rankings
Final results

Many thanks to all participants. Looking forward to your insights for 2015.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Many thanks to all participants. Looking forward to your insights for 2015.


thank YOU for taking the time to put it all together !


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

fatcat said:


> thank YOU for taking the time to put it all together !


^^^ +1

It was a lot of fun. 
Now time to dust off that crystal ball if I can find it..

Best of luck in 2015 everyone!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

+1, fun indeed. Thanks kcowan!


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for doing it Keith. Great fun.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Category winners are as follows:
> DOW avrex
> TSX DesignerDee
> GOLD dubmac
> ...


Woo hoo ! Congrats everyone.
I _almost_ got the CAD$ one right...just a little bit too bearish.

Thanks, kcowan, for organizing this every year.


----------

